

Show HN: A Chrome extension for group forced web navigation - browles
https://github.com/browles/wake

======
browles
To install, enable developer mode at chrome://extensions and load source as an
unpacked extension.

------
shortstuffsushi
An interesting idea, but in what use case would you actually want this?

~~~
browles
Not easy to say... Group demos, coordinating with friends. It could imaginably
be built out to a stumbleupon-like website discover tool. I've only used it
for surreptitious pranks at this point. It was created more as an exercise
than out of a desire for something practical.

------
ibstudios
ouija web?

~~~
browles
Ouija web is good, I might have to adopt that

